

Show HN: Bitcoin Target: A weekend project to understand targets and difficulty - Two9A
http://btctarget.com/

======
simonebrunozzi
Can you explain what happens on the site, with more details? First impression
is that you're using my compute power (browser) to find the next bitcoin.

~~~
Two9A
There's no mining happening in the browser. My inspiration was CSI's "visual
aids", where a computer will look like it's grinding through a database but
not actually be doing any work.

So the red "random" hashes are exactly that: random numbers. The site just
listens out for broadcasts on the Bitcoin network, and displays them when they
show up.

